# Peugeot Grand Tourisme Tandem Eroica ready for sale



## furbo (22 Apr 2021)

I'm selling my refurbished Eroica ready tandem.
I built it from two donor bikes retaining as much of the original as possible but with some upgrades to make it more useable.
The rebuild was in 2019 for the veloretro ride in Cumbria that year, my son and I rode it but as he has now left home I find few opportunities to wheel it out of the garage.
The frame is good and straight, it has been kept with all the existing blemishes which have been rustproofed and lacquered. pilot 56cm stoker 53cm, I put new microadjust alloy seatposts in so the stoker can accomodate small to tall.
French bottom brackets
Professional 700c wheelbuilds on original hubs, Maillard front, Atom drum brake rear both 40 spoke schwalbe delta cruiser tyres.
Mafac cantilever rim brakes with koolstop pads.
Spa Nidd cowhide saddles
Stronglight cranks and chainset, triple front, 6 speed shimano freewheel with 34T low gear
Sachs frontmech, shimano rear.
Christophe toeclips and original pedals.
I am looking for £600, its in Norwich, Delivery for fuel cost is a possibility if not too far.


----------



## Dan77 (6 May 2021)

I did a double take after reading it as tandem erotica. The images that are now going through my sick mind 😳


----------

